# I smell like popcorn



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

I've had this popcorn aroma following me around all day. I finally smelled my arm and I'm the one that is emanating the odor. I have not had any contact with popcorn, either. I guess I could smell a lot worse. LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

I love your sense of humour, Deb!

You're a lot of fun!


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

I did some looking around and sometimes a popcorn smell about a person can indicate diabetes. Wouldn't surprise me on that.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I did some looking around and sometimes a popcorn smell about a person can indicate diabetes. Wouldn't surprise me on that.


I hope such isn't the case.

Do you experience excessive thirst? Frequent urination? Weight-loss? Fatigue? Blurred vision, just to name a few?


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I did some looking around and sometimes a popcorn smell about a person can indicate diabetes. Wouldn't surprise me on that.


I've never heard that.

By the way: I smell like butter & salt.  Perhaps we could get together...


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I hope such isn't the case.
> 
> Do you experience excessive thirst? Frequent urination? Weight-loss? Fatigue? Blurred vision, just to name a few?



Some - thirsty, fatigue and blurred vision.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Some - thirsty, fatigue and blurred vision.


Don't ignore it, Deb. When you can, when clinics permit, have a fasting blood sugar test done.


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

I just had my blood tested back in November. The last two years it's been "borderline" 119 & 118. Probably pre-diabetic. Not surprising - have it in both sides of the family. My paternal grandma was and almost everyone on my mother's side is or was.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I just had my blood tested back in November. The last two years it's been "borderline" 119 & 118. Probably pre-diabetic. Not surprising - have it in both sides of the family. My paternal grandma was and almost everyone on my mother's side is or was.


Now's the time to preserve those readings and work on keeping them pre.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I just had my blood tested back in November. The last two years it's been "borderline" 119 & 118. Probably pre-diabetic. Not surprising - have it in both sides of the family. My paternal grandma was and almost everyone on my mother's side is or was.


I guess you know they have a "newish" test called A1C that provides a 90 day look-back at your actual levels, versus a one-time-shot at _today's_ level.

I hate giving advice because I hate receiving it, but [a friend once told me that "Everything before the 'but' is bull$hit"] think about calling a walk-in clinic and having blood drawn.  You are having symptoms, not "might bes."  This is nothing to mess with.  They'll fit you in.  I went to one a few weeks ago to have blood drawn.  Very few areas are overwhelmed with the virus, they just want to minimize having people cross paths with each other.

They're all open on weekends (hint hint.)  You don't want to pass out at home.

Ask them if fasting is required...I don't believe that it is.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I guess you know they have a "newish" test called *A1C* that provides a 90 day look-back at your actual levels, versus a one-time-shot at _today's_ level.
> 
> I hate giving advice because I hate receiving it, but [a friend once told me that "Everything before the 'but' is bull$hit"] think about calling a walk-in clinic and having blood drawn.  You are having symptoms, not "might bes."  This is nothing to mess with.  They'll fit you in.  I went to one a few weeks ago to have blood drawn.  Very few areas are overwhelmed with the virus, they just want to minimize having people cross paths with each other.
> 
> ...


That's what I have done every year.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's what I have done every year.


Yup.

If she's got all those symptoms, it's time to get it looked at without delay.


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

I asked the doctor to do an A1C and he said "We don't do that test here." When I was diagnosed with NAFLD, I asked the gastro to do an LDH test. He didn't even know what that was. I told him "lactic dehydrogenase". He said that they use the SGOT and SGPT tests now. I have my mom's glucose machine and wanted to get test strips. I asked at the pharmacy and they said I needed a prescription for them and since I am not "officially" a diabetic, I couldn't get them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I asked the doctor to do an A1C and he said "We don't do that test here." When I was diagnosed with NAFLD, I asked the gastro to do an LDH test. He didn't even know what that was. I told him "lactic dehydrogenase". He said that they use the SGOT and SGPT tests now. I have my mom's glucose machine and wanted to get test strips. I asked at the pharmacy and they said I needed a prescription for them and since I am not "officially" a diabetic, I couldn't get them.


Goodness me... can't tell you how often I question the medical community.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I asked the doctor to do an A1C and he said "We don't do that test here." When I was diagnosed with NAFLD, I asked the gastro to do an LDH test. He didn't even know what that was. I told him "lactic dehydrogenase". He said that they use the SGOT and SGPT tests now. I have my mom's glucose machine and wanted to get test strips. I asked at the pharmacy and they said I needed a prescription for them and since I am not "officially" a diabetic, I couldn't get them.


Those people suck.

Don't give them control.  They suck.

I bought a tester off-the-shelf along with test strips.  I have no prescription...I was just curious.  I just went on Walmart's website.  Strips are Over-the-Counter supplies.  Perhaps that machine is something other than a regular consumer item that makes it unique.

Call a clinic.  Go in this afternoon if you can...it will only take a few minutes of your time.  They can take blood for the A1C test _and_ test your sugar while you're there. If they tell you to fast before the A1C, ask them to test your blood sugar today. I would not fast if I had your symptoms without getting my sugfar levels checked first..

When I recently went to have blood drawn, they were minimizing contact to the point that my car was my waiting room.  I pulled in, parked, called them on my cell phone, got in "virtual line," then they phoned me to come in to get looked at...I was the only patient in the place.  Everyone else was sitting in their cars, waiting _their_ turn. So you get to sit in your car rather than with the unwashed masses.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I asked the doctor to do an A1C and he said "We don't do that test here." When I was diagnosed with NAFLD, I asked the gastro to do an LDH test. He didn't even know what that was. I told him "lactic dehydrogenase". He said that they use the SGOT and SGPT tests now. I have my mom's glucose machine and wanted to get test strips. I asked at the pharmacy and they said I needed a prescription for them and since I am not "officially" a diabetic, I couldn't get them.


Deb. I'd just go for a straight blood sugar test, no fasting, no nothing, and aside from knowing where your blood sugar level is at, a straight blood sugar test will relay to you what your triglycerides are at as well. Like two tests in one.


----------



## ancientmariner (May 9, 2020)

Sorry Johnny come lately.  What they said above.


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

When I had my sugar tested 6 months ago, my triglycerides were within the normal range.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> When I had my sugar tested 6 months ago, my triglycerides were within the normal range.


Why are you still posting?

You should be in your car on your way to the local clinic.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 9, 2020)

I believe we have had this same diabetes discussion with you before, Deb.   You can buy an A1C test off the shelf, but your doctor is LAME for saying they "don't do that test."  The same lab that does your glucose testing will do the A1C from the same blood sample.  You are playing with fire by not getting checked for diabetes; it is not something to take lightly.  

As for the popcorn smell, didn't you say you only do laundry once a month or something?  Maybe it's time to put on a load.     (Sorry, I couldn't resist. )


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I believe we have had this same diabetes discussion with you before, Deb.   You can buy an A1C test off the shelf, but your doctor is LAME for saying they "don't do that test."  The same lab that does your glucose testing will do the A1C from the same blood sample.  You are playing with fire by not getting checked for diabetes; it is not something to take lightly.
> 
> As for the popcorn smell, didn't you say you only do laundry once a month or something?  Maybe it's time to put on a load.    (Sorry, I couldn't resist. )



I don't feel so concerned now, knowing this has been a long-term thing rather than being an immediate crisis.

Regarding smells: I've heard that people who come from cultures that don't eat so much meat claim that westerners smell sickly sweet.  I worked with a vegetarian and she used lots of spices and garlic in her food.  You could tell by being near her.  It's interesting that the stuff doesn't just remain in your digestive tract.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I don't feel so concerned now, knowing this has been a long-term thing rather than being an immediate crisis.
> 
> Regarding smells: I've heard that people who come from cultures that don't eat so much meat claim that westerners smell sickly sweet.  I worked with a vegetarian and she used lots of spices and garlic in her food.  You could tell by being near her.  It's interesting that the stuff doesn't just remain in your digestive tract.


I love garlic, and boy does that ever have a way of coming out of ones pores!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

Deb.

Don't want to hum-drum this thing to death, but I'm hoping you follow-through with having your blood tested, because if you do in fact have diabetes and it's just borderline, chances are really good, you'll be able to control it with one pill a day, rather than the alternative of a daily insulin injection.

Just thinking of you...

Take care of yourself.


----------



## peppermint (May 9, 2020)

Deb, your are so funny.....
I use to like popcorn....Until I heard that someone died choking popcorn....I don't eat popcorn anymore....An I love it!!!!  But I don't smell like popcorn...(I don't think I do)...

I don't like garlic.....UGH!!!   I have to hold my nose when I have to use it for my hubby....

I don't know where I come from...with all these things I don't like....!!!!!!


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Why are you still posting?
> 
> You should be in your car on your way to the local clinic.



Good thing I called ahead. The closest urgent care is only seeing *really* urgent. I didn't qualify - told to contact my PCP and see if she is having office hours.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Good thing I called ahead. The closest urgent care is only seeing *really* urgent. I didn't qualify - told to contact my PCP and see if she is having office hours.


You've made my day, Deb!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Deb, your are so funny.....
> I use to like popcorn....Until I heard that someone died choking popcorn....I don't eat popcorn anymore....An I love it!!!!  But I don't smell like popcorn...(I don't think I do)...
> 
> I don't like garlic.....UGH!!!   I have to hold my nose when I have to use it for my hubby....
> ...


I just went and looked for popcorn as a choking hazard.  Found out it was almost exclusively little kids.  Wish I hadn't read that.

Regarding garlic: It has so many health benefits.  It is actually a low-level antibiotic.  The myth about garlic keeping away vampires started during one of the plagues (I forget which one.)  Back then, no one knew what caused the plague, and they noticed that the garlic street vendors were keeling over less often than everyone else.  They thought the garlic warded away evil spirits, but it was really because the vendors were munching their wares all day long, thereby keeping a constant level of antibiotic in their systems.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Good thing I called ahead. The closest urgent care is only seeing *really* urgent. I didn't qualify - told to contact my PCP and see if she is having office hours.


To help get in sooner, don't be afraid to pad things up in your favour... _I'm having really bad headaches, feeling dizzy, my weight is fluctuating regularly, my vision is blurry at times, I'm urinating often, and I can't drink enough fluids to quench my thirst_, followed by, _I think I have diabetes._


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

I think they could tell when I got there I was faking the exaggerated symptoms. Right now I am more concerned about contagion than diabeters. Our governor just announced New York will still be on lockdown until mid-June.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I think they could tell when I got there I was faking the exaggerated symptoms. Right now I am more concerned about contagion than diabeters. Our governor just announced New York will still be on lockdown until mid-June.


I wouldn't give the idea behind padding up your symptoms a second thought, headaches, thirst, dizziness, urinating frequently... they all fall under a variety of generic health related woes/conditions, with none being specific and absolute related to diabetes, but at least it may help speed things along for you as to getting in and getting tested.

Pretty hard (if not impossible) to call someone out on any of the above.


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

I'd still rather smell like popcorn than risk getting exposed to COVID.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I think they could tell when I got there I was faking the exaggerated symptoms. Right now I am more concerned about contagion than diabeters. Our governor just announced New York will still be on lockdown until mid-June.


My doctor has hinted that if I make certain claims, Medicare might be more likely to cover things.  But I don't want false maladies on my record.  It just gets too complicated, and may put me at risk in the future.  You're really better off not doing that if you can avoid it; otherwise, you have to explain to every future doctor which part of your record to ignore.

edit to add after reading Marg's comment: Those symptoms don't sound like they need to be padded...they are real.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I asked the doctor to do an A1C and he said "We don't do that test here." When I was diagnosed with NAFLD, I asked the gastro to do an LDH test. He didn't even know what that was. I told him "lactic dehydrogenase". He said that they use the SGOT and SGPT tests now. I have my mom's glucose machine and wanted to get test strips. I asked at the pharmacy and they said I needed a prescription for them and since I am not "officially" a diabetic, I couldn't get them.


Your local Walmart has relatively inexpensive OTC diabetes testing supplies under the ReliOn brand name.

I buy them when I run out of the name brand supplies I normally get through my prescription plan.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> My doctor has hinted that if I make certain claims, Medicare might be more likely to cover things.  But I don't want false maladies on my record.  It just gets too complicated, and may put me at risk in the future.  You're really better off not doing that if you can avoid it; otherwise, you have to explain to every future doctor which part of your record to ignore.
> 
> edit to add after reading Marg's comment: Those symptoms don't sound like they need to be padded...they are real.


To heck with what the doctors think, it's not as if it's a faked injury a patient is waking in claiming.

Speaking for myself, no option would be off the table if it were to come down to expediting testing over a serious cause of concern.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> To heck with what the doctors think, it's not as if it's a faked injury a patient is waking in claiming.
> 
> Speaking for myself, no option would be off the table if it were to come down to expediting testing over a serious cause of concern.


That's a good point.  Exigent circumstances and the like.


----------



## Butterfly (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I asked the doctor to do an A1C and he said "We don't do that test here." When I was diagnosed with NAFLD, I asked the gastro to do an LDH test. He didn't even know what that was. I told him "lactic dehydrogenase". He said that they use the SGOT and SGPT tests now. I have my mom's glucose machine and wanted to get test strips. I asked at the pharmacy and they said I needed a prescription for them and since I am not "officially" a diabetic, I couldn't get them.



You can buy a Reli-On glucose meter, test strips and lancets for a total of about $20.  Just do it and track your blood sugar.

You said 118 and 119 were your last fasting blood sugar readings and that that was "borderline."  Around here, that's not borderline, that's high.


----------



## Lewkat (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I asked the doctor to do an A1C and he said "We don't do that test here." When I was diagnosed with NAFLD, I asked the gastro to do an LDH test. He didn't even know what that was. I told him "lactic dehydrogenase". He said that they use the SGOT and SGPT tests now. I have my mom's glucose machine and wanted to get test strips. I asked at the pharmacy and they said I needed a prescription for them and since I am not "officially" a diabetic, I couldn't get them.


The doctor didn't know what an LDH test was?  What kind of a doctor was he?


----------



## Lewkat (May 9, 2020)

Definitely, you should have an entire blood panel done for your own peace of mind.  Fasting blood sugar, full cholesterol studies, liver and renal panels.  A good internist will usually comply with these requests and take it from there.  If you require a specialist, he will suggest one.


----------



## win231 (May 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I just had my blood tested back in November. The last two years it's been "borderline" 119 & 118. Probably pre-diabetic. Not surprising - have it in both sides of the family. My paternal grandma was and almost everyone on my mother's side is or was.


For around $50.00, you can buy a glucose meter & some test strips - no prescription needed.  You can keep track of it at home for a few weeks when you wake up in the morning & a couple of hours after a meal.  Then, if you see a doctor, you can show him the results & see what he says.

If the 119 & 118 are fasting results (no food for at least 8 hrs), that would be considered pre diabetic.  Most doctors consider any fasting number from 100-124 pre diabetic, a fasting number over 125, diabetic.  But if you're over 70 yrs old, you can probably manage it without treatment if you're careful about your diet (assuming it doesn't progress like mine did).
Today, many doctors realize that it's dangerous to try to lower "mild" diabetes numbers in elderly people due to the risk of lows, which are far more dangerous than slight elevations.


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> You said 118 and 119 were your last fasting blood sugar readings and that that was "borderline."  Around here, that's not borderline, that's high.



The doctor from whom I get my blood tested considers a fasting glucose of 126 to be the start of diabetes.


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> The doctor didn't know what an LDH test was?  What kind of a doctor was he?



A gastroenterologist. Maybe LDH testing went out with VCRs and landline phones. I studied medical technology in the early 1970s. Like he said, SGOT and SGPT are used now to indicate liver problems.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 10, 2020)

I have had on an occasion or two smelled popcorn when there was none.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

This thread reminds me of the burned toast smell that many people experience when having a seizure.


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I have had on an occasion or two smelled popcorn when there was none.


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

Bowwow!


----------



## win231 (May 10, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> You can buy a Reli-On glucose meter, test strips and lancets for a total of about $20.  Just do it and track your blood sugar.
> 
> You said 118 and 119 were your last fasting blood sugar readings and that that was "borderline."  Around here, that's not borderline, that's high.


Any doctor who considers that number "high" is playing to drug companies for perks & being more of a legalized drug pusher than a doctor. And there are many of them.  In fact, before calling those numbers pre diabetic, several fasting tests are done because there are other factors that can cause slightly higher numbers in non diabetics.  Same with blood pressure.  Lowering the standard of what is considered "normal" means more patients on medication.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 10, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I guess you know they have a "newish" test called A1C that provides a 90 day look-back at your actual levels, versus a one-time-shot at _today's_ level.
> 
> I hate giving advice because I hate receiving it, but [a friend once told me that "Everything before the 'but' is bull$hit"] think about calling a walk-in clinic and having blood drawn.  You are having symptoms, not "might bes."  This is nothing to mess with.  They'll fit you in.  I went to one a few weeks ago to have blood drawn.  Very few areas are overwhelmed with the virus, they just want to minimize having people cross paths with each other.
> 
> ...


It is for the A1C


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2020)

Maybe you just need a bath?


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

I think the odor would be different if that were the cause.


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2020)

At times we can get so used to a smell that it distorts over time and smells different than what others might  smell. It’s happened to me before.
The comment wasn’t meant as an insult. The fact is that eating certain foods can have a direct impact on body odours . Being  ( pre ) diabetic IS a metabolic health. disorder causing the same results regardless of numbers. Thyroid, liver and kidney malfunction / disorders, & trimethylaminuria can cause unusual odour also. Metabolic disorders become dysfunctional long before it’s diagnosed as a disorder.


----------



## jujube (May 10, 2020)

"Olfactory hallucinations" can be caused by a serious medical condition, but quite often it's just a case of "mind over matter".  

Tonight, I was watching a man on TV sawing through logs and I got a distinct whiff of sawdust.  I sniffed several times and the sawdust smell was there.  The Spousal Equivalent, when quizzed, denied smelling anything and he has a pretty keen sense of smell so I don't think it was coming from outside.  I had just fooled myself into smelling freshly-sawn wood.  It was pretty cool, actually.


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2020)

If anything above 200 mg/dL is considered diabetic and causes a distinct smell, does that mean anything below that number, the body smells perfectly ok? Probably not! 

I’d much rather realize  that I just need to take a bath than discover I’ve got some type of metabolic disorder that needs medication.


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2020)

If I detected that I had an unusual body scent, I'd put whatever I was wearing in the hamper, take a shower and scrub thoroughly from hair to toes, put on freshly laundered clothing, and brush my teeth.  

Should I notice the odor again within a few hours, I'd call my doctor.


----------



## Butterfly (May 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> Any doctor who considers that number "high" is playing to drug companies for perks & being more of a legalized drug pusher than a doctor. And there are many of them.  In fact, before calling those numbers pre diabetic, several fasting tests are done because there are other factors that can cause slightly higher numbers in non diabetics.  Same with blood pressure.  Lowering the standard of what is considered "normal" means more patients on medication.



It's not considered high enough to confirm diabetes by itself, nor to medicate for the disease.  It is considered high enough for caution and dietary change.  "Fasting" around here is considered 10-12 hours of no food intake.  My doc says two fasting lab readings of over 100 in a full blood panel indicate pre-diabetes and the necessity of dietary change.  Better safe than sorry, I say.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 13, 2020)

Why pay for OTC tests when you can get them from a certified lab and Medicare foots 100% of the bill. Also ,how accurate are those devices at CVS or Walgreens?


----------

